# Picture Quiz 3



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

What city am I in looking at what building on the small island?

(For a bonus point, what building am I taking the picture from?)

Dave


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

You are somewhere foreign and sunny just like Scotland :lol: With wee ugly hooses and icebergs!


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

l dunno Gibraltar cause monkeys live in the hills and this is taken from a hill


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Piccy quiz*

No idea Dave but it looks like its in the Adriatic somewhere?
Chris


----------



## Telrac (Jun 26, 2010)

Are you looking at Alcatraz?


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Robin island off cape town


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Clue 1 - France


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Answer 1 - France!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Marseilles?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Marseilles is correct, just 2 parts of the total answer to go.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Chatox d'If.

Now I am getting my compass and protractor ready to work out the angle of dangle for the point the picture had its taking from.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Fort du Notre Dame?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Pippin's the winner!

Marseilles, Chateau d'If, Basilique Notre Dame de la Garde

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The big palace on the headland - can't remember it's name; stunning views of the harbour and to sea and is this the island where the Man in the Iron Mask was imprisoned - can't remember it's name either ? Of the joys of a failing memory !

G ( if I can remember my own name ?)

Edit got it :Chateau D'If !!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

No need to struggle, just read the two earlier occasions in the thread the Chateau d'If was mentioned 

I'll have a glass of whatever you're on 

Yes to the Man in the Iron Mask. Great film, watched it many times.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> No need to struggle, just read the two earlier occasions in the thread the Chateau d'If was mentioned


Yes, but I was typing then and they were posted while I was not able to read the thread. Please a tiny bit of credit for being able to crank my brain up to get there !

Oddly enough I wondered if you'd got the photo inside out as, looking at the cars parked below, they look as if they have driven into their diagonal parking slots fom the left hand side of the road yet it is clearly not a LHD part of the world. I've been up on that headland before but don't recognise that particular view- too taken with looking back to the city and towards the harbour.

G


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

So, where are my prize tickets for a week in the Chateaux d'If?

Can I get the MH over there?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You can have tickets if you prove your worth by wearing the iron mask for 24 hrs


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

You took the picture from the Basilca of Notre Dame de la garde?

The bulding is the Fort de ratonneau?

Morph


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Morph,

"You took the picture from the Basilca of Notre Dame de la garde?"
Correct.

"The bulding is the Fort de ratonneau?"
Well it could have been, though it was Chateau d'If I had in mind ("building on the small island") their relationship showing nicely here:
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Fort_Ratonneau.jpg

Dave


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Not Fort William then :roll:


----------

